# What is the latest current VZW GNEX ICS version and



## T.J. (Jan 11, 2012)

radios?

I have been losing signal and dropping calls on my VZW GNEX as of late. I am using the latest radios that I found on here and it seems I had problem with previous radio.

I am gonna call VZW and see if I can get a replacement phone but should I restore stock first before calling? Can they see I have wrong radio and using JB? I also have this problem on ICS. I lose signal in areas where I always have good signal. I lose DATA and all bars completely, cannot make calls. Sometimes it show I have a connection too, and I use FB or words with friends and it say network connection area, but it show me in 4g with full bars. Think it phone defect.


----------



## Exodus (Jan 17, 2012)

radios are FC04/FC05. The latest ICS is 4.0.4. Tell verizon to give u a replacement, it might be your phone, because Verizon already updated all of the galaxy nexus to 4.0.4 with the new radios.


----------



## T.J. (Jan 11, 2012)

Exodus said:


> radios are FC04/FC05. The latest ICS is 4.0.4. Tell verizon to give u a replacement, it might be your phone, because Verizon already updated all of the galaxy nexus to 4.0.4 with the new radios.


That is radio I have, if they do whatever they do and test my phone, can they tell I am not on stock software and have unlocked bootloader or anything like that? I have had to call them with past phones and they say they need to do something and have me call from another phone to diagnose my phone.

PS thanks for your help.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

I would verify that the problem doesn't happen on stock before you go to get a replacement. While a ROM shouldn't be causing data drops, it could. Also, the 4.0.4 update that is coming is IMM76Q and it does not include new radios, it is using the same radios and bootloader as IMM76K. There are not going to be new radios or a new bootloader until Jelly Bean comes out OTA.


----------



## T.J. (Jan 11, 2012)

imnuts said:


> I would verify that the problem doesn't happen on stock before you go to get a replacement. While a ROM shouldn't be causing data drops, it could. Also, the 4.0.4 update that is coming is IMM76Q and it does not include new radios, it is using the same radios and bootloader as IMM76K. There are not going to be new radios or a new bootloader until Jelly Bean comes out OTA.


I had restored my phone to stock for a day because I had issues with a JB rom and still had the problem. I have tried all kinds of ROMs, AOKP, CNA, CM10 kang, etc ICS and JB varieties and still had problems.

Just got off the phone with VZW tech support and they are sending me a new SIM and they said if that dont work, they will get me replaced with a comparable device.


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, what is the comparable device?


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

New SIM may fix the issue for a day or so, but it'll come back.


----------



## T.J. (Jan 11, 2012)

mssam said:


> Just out of curiosity, what is the comparable device?


dunno, do they still have 32gb GNex? Id ask for a samsung S3 if possible


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

T.J. said:


> dunno, do they still have 32gb GNex? Id ask for a samsung S3 if possible


They'll offer you a droid charge...


----------



## Exodus (Jan 17, 2012)

brkshr said:


> They'll offer you a droid charge...


Or even better a thunderbolt. Dont see one spec that is the same as the thunderbolt (beside our 5mp camera, which I use rarely and it does a fine job). Dual core vs single core sure sounds like a comparable device lol.


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

An Eris imo


----------



## T.J. (Jan 11, 2012)

Well got the new sim card today and now my phone could not be activated for voice, so only DATA, they are overnighting me a Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

T.J. said:


> Well got the new sim card today and now my phone could not be activated for voice, so only DATA, they are overnighting me a Galaxy Nexus.


That was probably the ROM you were on. I had the same problem when I was on Liquid. Had to take the phone back to a stock ROM to get it to activate properly.


----------



## T.J. (Jan 11, 2012)

brkshr said:


> That was probably the ROM you were on. I had the same problem when I was on Liquid. Had to take the phone back to a stock ROM to get it to activate properly.


Oh well, my phone was having signal drops and data drops anyways. I will just take the replacement and hope it works better!


----------



## T.J. (Jan 11, 2012)

I got the replacement yesterday and it was WAY 2000% worse then my original.

I dunno what the problem could of been. It would drop every call I made if it went on longer then a minute. Sometimes I could talk 3-10 minutes, but I would get cut off there. Whenever I used an app that required DATA it would drop data right after closing the app.

Using the new sim card in my previous phone. I wonder if it could have anything to do with the JB bootloader. I didn't install that on my old phone this time and I have yet to have any signal problems.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

T.J. said:


> I got the replacement yesterday and it was WAY 2000% worse then my original.
> 
> I dunno what the problem could of been. It would drop every call I made if it went on longer then a minute. Sometimes I could talk 3-10 minutes, but I would get cut off there. Whenever I used an app that required DATA it would drop data right after closing the app.
> 
> Using the new sim card in my previous phone. I wonder if it could have anything to do with the JB bootloader. I didn't install that on my old phone this time and I have yet to have any signal problems.


Glad the new phone worked out for you.

The bootloader shouldn't mess with anything else. A mod, here on Rootz, still has his phone on the 4.0.2 bootloader w/ JB ROM, last time I heard a couple weeks ago.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. (Jan 11, 2012)

brkshr said:


> Glad the new phone worked out for you.
> 
> The bootloader shouldn't mess with anything else. A mod, here on Rootz, still has his phone on the 4.0.2 bootloader w/ JB ROM, last time I heard a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


No the new phone didnt work out lol I am still on my old one and have to send the replacement back because its so much worse!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

T.J. said:


> No the new phone didnt work out lol I am still on my old one and have to send the replacement back because its so much worse!


Wow man! Idk, what's up with me lately. I've been reading crap wrong!

Anyways sorry it didn't work out on the replacement. I gave up myself after receiving two bad gnex's. Bought an S3 international version instead. Too many stories of people having to get anywhere from 3 to 10 replacements, to get a good gnex.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

I never talk on The phone so call drops ....I never got.as for signal the only time I have bad signal is in the kitchen I work in...no windows its a real cave... the dinning area is slightly better..so drops I assume has to do with location in my case other wise the phone "is sex!"


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Keep trying replacements it's a very common problem, i had to go through 8 to get one with working signal. I've heard of people having to go through even more it's just luck of the draw.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. (Jan 11, 2012)

Soapinmouth said:


> Keep trying replacements it's a very common problem, i had to go through 8 to get one with working signal. I've heard of people having to go through even more it's just luck of the draw.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Id make them give me a different model phone if I have to get more then one more. All the time wasted on their CS and BS because they have to act like its a network problem and not admit its the PHONES FAULT!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

T.J. said:


> Id make them give me a different model phone if I have to get more then one more. All the time wasted on their CS and BS because they have to act like its a network problem and not admit its the PHONES FAULT!


Good luck with that! Users on here are saying they get offered a Droid Charge or a Thunderbolt. Way too many stories about faulty replacements. That's why I just gave up after the second faulty GNex & got an S3.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Good luck with that! Users on here are saying they get offered a Droid Charge or a Thunderbolt. Way too many stories about faulty replacements. That's why I just gave up after the second faulty GNex & got an S3.


You got the SIII Verizon? Is that unlocked yet?.... also did you have to change your plan assuming you were unlimited?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

chefb said:


> You got the SIII Verizon? Is that unlocked yet?.... also did you have to change your plan assuming you were unlimited?


Sorry, I guess I should have explained more. I jumped ship from Verizon. Got an international S3 (quad-core







).

(Shameless plug)
Straight Talk on either T-Mo or AT&T network, $45/month unlimited voice/text/data


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Sorry, I guess I should have explained more. I jumped ship from Verizon. Got an international S3 (quad-core
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.....just wow....pm me with the info. Where ,how what's the $ per phone thnx!


----------



## luckylui (Jul 26, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Sorry, I guess I should have explained more. I jumped ship from Verizon. Got an international S3 (quad-core
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed.. starting to roll out.

Galaxy Nexus HSPA+


----------



## T.J. (Jan 11, 2012)

They are sending me another replacement today will get it tomorrow.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

T.J. said:


> They are sending me another replacement today will get it tomorrow.


Good luck!


----------



## T.J. (Jan 11, 2012)

brkshr said:


> Good luck!


I got a newer refurb this time from beginning of August with IMM76Q. So far it seems ok, but I will have to see how it is after work if it loses signal in my house and other places. I got a signal loss app now that records when you lose cell signal and logs it


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Make sure you root before you go to work....otherwise the gods will have no mercy!


----------



## T.J. (Jan 11, 2012)

chefb said:


> Make sure you root before you go to work....otherwise the gods will have no mercy!


I unlocked and rooted @ work during lunch


----------



## T.J. (Jan 11, 2012)

Well I spoke to soon, this second one does not work either. On Sat. it would not work for voice calls. All I heard was lots of feedback in the earpiece and when I tried to talk apparently the microphone didn't work. So now I have to wait till tomorrow for my 3rd replacement! Good thing I didn't have to call 9/11 over the weekend!

Also they called me on the trouble ticket and didn't say much but try to sell me their network extender thing. To BAD most of my problems happen on the road or at work. So a load of BS they cant admit its hardware problems and not their network.


----------



## T.J. (Jan 11, 2012)

Well I am waiting on.... REPLACEMENT #4!!!!!!!! WTF This sucks The phone I have now, I cannot even make phone calls on because the microphone doesnt work but stable compared to the 2 other replacements I got.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Were all this re certified phones? I'm starting to go through this process.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. (Jan 11, 2012)

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> Were all this re certified phones? I'm starting to go through this process.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


yes all were refurb/recert

They are sending me a moto droid razr maxx today as my 5th replacement.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

They won't ship a sIII?


----------



## T.J. (Jan 11, 2012)

chefb said:


> They won't ship a sIII?


Nope they said it was too new.


----------



## T.J. (Jan 11, 2012)

Well I had my droid razr maxx for little over a month. I like the battery life, but I really miss my galaxy nexus. Does the new update to JB radios from them fix the dropping of voice and data constantly? I might call VZW and see if they would send me back a nexus... I miss the ease of rom flashing and more support of this device.


----------



## caifan805 (Sep 4, 2011)

T.J. said:


> Well I had my droid razr maxx for little over a month. I like the battery life, but I really miss my galaxy nexus. Does the new update to JB radios from them fix the dropping of voice and data constantly? I might call VZW and see if they would send me back a nexus... I miss the ease of rom flashing and more support of this device.


The update worked for me..no more dropped calls or data issues.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

T.J. said:


> Well I had my droid razr maxx for little over a month. I like the battery life, but I really miss my galaxy nexus. Does the new update to JB radios from them fix the dropping of voice and data constantly? I might call VZW and see if they would send me back a nexus... I miss the ease of rom flashing and more support of this device.


 Never had the issue so I wouldn't know.


----------



## T.J. (Jan 11, 2012)

They are sending me back my galaxy nexus!


----------

